# Stern von Bethlehem



## maga_graz (6. Jan. 2013)

... zwei Wochen zu spät! 
... aber nun doch auf der winterlichen Fensterbank erblüht: Stern von Bethlehem (naja, fast )


----------



## Tabor12 (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

schön ! Cooler Altbau oder ? in Graz ?


----------



## maga_graz (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Beides richtig


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Hallo Martin!
Das ist doch mal eine sehr schicke Pflanze,alles was im Winter blüht verkürzt uns die Wartezeit auf den Frühling.

LG Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Martin!
> alles was im Winter blüht verkürzt uns die Wartezeit auf den Frühling.
> 
> LG Ron!



Hi Ron,

ist doch fast schon Frühling, draußen im Garten blühen bei mir schon die ersten Gehölze (__ Winterjasmin, __ Zaubernuß, __ Haselnuß) und die erste Zecke hat mich heute auch schon angebissen

MfG Frank


----------



## maga_graz (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Hi Frank!
Meine __ Narzissen sind zwar auch schon 2cm groß... aber fast schon Frühling? Noch hab ich einen Schwall Sibirische Kaltluft nicht abgeschrieben


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Hallo Frank!
Dieser Winter ist doch schrecklich,erst Schnee, viel zu früh,dann nur noch Nieselregen.
Aber der hundertjährige Kalender sagt: Im Februar kommt der Winter mit großer Kälte wieder zurück.Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.Wer weiß, vielleicht kann man ja doch noch die Schlittschuhe aus der Kiste hohlen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Elfriede (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Hallo zusammen,

hier bei uns in Lienz/Osttirol konnte man heute bei +19° schon Jogger in Shorts beobachten, wie sonst im April. Trotzdem kündigt die hohe Temperatur sicher nicht den Frühling an, der Winter wird schon noch kommen. 

Verrückt spielte das Wetter auch in früheren Zeiten immer wieder einmal, aber nicht so häufig wie gegenwärtig, wie ich meine, was auch für meinen zweiten Standort in Griechenland gilt, denn auf Paros hatte es heute nur 6° anstatt der üblichen Wintertemperatur zwischen +13° und 17°.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem derzeitigen Wärmepol in Österreich
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Hi Martin,

hat der "Stern von Betlehem" auf deiner Fensterbank auch nen wissenschaftlichen Namen?. Wollte mal nach der Pflanze googlen. doch da kommt immer nur der Stern von Betlehem (halt der aus der Weihnachtsgeschichte). 
Ist nämlich endlich mal wieder ne Pflanze die mir noch unbekannt ist (das es ein Knabenkrautgewächs - also ne Orchidee - ist hab ich aber auch so schon erkannt

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Hey Frank,

schau mal ...

http://www.heilkraeuter.de/lexikon/milchstern.htm

Aber irgendwie sieht die Blüte anders aus ... ist auch keine Orchideenart, sondern ein Liliengewächs ... und ne Zwiebel noch dazu 
Muß ich nicht verstehen ... :?

Mandy

PS: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milchsterne


----------



## maga_graz (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Hi Frank!
Man nehme 3/4 Angraecum sesquipedale und 1/4 Angraecum eburnum: schon ist Angraecum Crestwood fertig  Der eigentliche Stern wär ja ein reines Angraecum sesquipedale, aber das ist bei mir noch zu klein zum Blühen. 

Und für Interessierte gibts bei Wiki noch die Auflösung zur Frage, was Charles Darwin mit der Pflanze zu tun hat


----------



## Moonlight (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Martin,

jetzt weiß ich wieso wir im Netz nichts Passendes finden konnten.
Die Pflanze heißt ja auch "Stern von Madagaskar" und nicht von "Betlehem" ...
Du Schlingel ... 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Mandy, diese 5600 km Luftlinie mußte einfach nicht so verbissen sehen 

Soooo eine kleine Ortsvervechslung kann doch jedem mal passieren .


----------



## maga_graz (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Okay, als "Madagaskarstern" ists bekannter 
... dafür unterstützt die englischsprachige Wiki-Seite die Bethlehem-Version... 

Einigen wir uns auf Angraecum


----------



## Moonlight (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*



maga_graz schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf Angraecum



Gute Idee  ... 
Aber eine schöne Pflanze. Wie ist denn die Haltung ... einfach, oder her schwierig?
Habe mit den Phalaenopsis ein gutes Händchen ... aber dann hört es auch schon auf 


Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Hi Mandy,

ordinäre Milchsterne kenn ich ja, davon hab ich auch welche im Garten.
Den Namen Ornithogalum ( heißt in etwa soviel wie Vogelmilch) haben die bekommen weil man füher anahm das sich Raubvögel mit deren Milchsaft die Augen stärken um besser sehen zu können. Milchsterne sind übrigens Hyazintengewächse und keine Liliengewächse 

Dank Martins genanntem Namen hab ich auch mal nach der googlen können. Mit Zimmerorchideen hab ichs ja eh nicht (das Phalaenopsis-Unkraut von Muttern sind schon genug, die sind bei der selbst direkt über der Zentralheizung stehen unkaputtbar) da sind mir meine kleinen "Stinker" (Araceen) lieber (da sind die Sauromatum venosum schon wieder am Blütenstände schieben)

MfG Frank


----------



## maga_graz (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Gute Idee  ...
> Wie ist denn die Haltung ... einfach, oder her schwierig?
> Mandy



Sagen wir mal: Nopse für Fortgeschrittene. Gute Luftfeuchte, ein angemessenes Maß an Licht und eine gut abgestimmte Menge "guten" Wassers halten das Angraecum bei Laune 

Dafür hat man dann lang was davon... meins ist mit seinen knapp 10 Jahren ja auch noch ein Jungspund... das wird noch üppiger


----------



## Moonlight (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Stern von Bethlehem*

Okay, vielen lieben dank . . .ich glaube ich muß demnächst mal bei kölle shoppen gehen


----------

